# Something that hits hard



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I wanna reload and have somethign that hits hard.Is there anything legal that is as effective as lead.. hits as hard and will kill so there is not as many cripples.. STEELLL is driving me crazy....

P.S. What products do you recommend for reloading and where should i get hulls..


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Your probably stuck with hevi-shot which is still really expensive to reload.

Check out reloaders specialties or precision reloading for components.

Bismuth would be another option.

Have you tried the newer high velocity steel reloads? with alliant steel and sam 1 wads. Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Pay the big bucks for hevi-shot or bismuth, or get used to steel. Try patterning your shotgun with different steel loads and choke combinations. What you find might surprise you. Spend a few dollars shooting your chosen steel loads at clay pigeons. Odds are, you'll find that your high cripple count has little to do with the shot and much to do with the shooter. I'm not trying to slam you here. Your complaint is an honest one, and as common as the day is long. Most of those I know use nothing larger than BB steel, and clean kills at 50-55 yard birds, are commonplace. The difference being, these guys practice a lot, and know what load and chokes give the best performance from their shotguns. It only takes one or two head or neck hits to bring down a big canada goose. On the other hand, if you are shooting them in the body, they can soak up a lot of shot and fly away like nothing happened, as you well know. I am old enough to have shot geese with lead shot and I can tell you that with the performance of todays steel loads, you give up very little, IF your shooting is on the mark. Good hunting, Burl


----------

